# APA comes out with memo regarding "flock certification programs".



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

This was posted recently on the APA website and I felt it worth mentioning here as well:

Flock Certification Program

The American Poultry Association (APA) has received several inquiries in recent months concerning a flock certification program. It seems that there are individuals offering flock certification services, via the internet, and are mentioning the APA in their advertising. It should be known that the APA does not endorse any individuals advertising flock certifica...tion programs nor do we oversee or offer a flock certification program at this time.
The APA is looking into the feasibility of such a program and , if we go forward with it, we will certainly inform the public through our website and the various poultry publications. However, until that happens, please enter into any flock certification agreements at your own risk.

Dave Anderson
APA Director


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it's important to point out this has more to do with the "Heritage" movement than anything else and as the APA suggests you need to do your homework before falling victim to such scams!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That is crazy! But some will fall for it.


Jim


----------

